# Weekly Photo Challenge #30 for Week of 2/7/16



## wvdawg (Feb 6, 2016)

This week's theme is - pattern - the interpretation is up to you. 
The Rules:

#1- Photos will be in compliance with the rules of this forum.

#2- This is NOT a competition. The sole intent of this challenge is fun and friendship.

#3- There are no "image quality" standards or requirements. Shots taken with cell phones, iPads, point & shoots, etc. are just as welcome as those taken with DSLRs and top of the line gear. This challenge is about participation and enjoying photography.

#4- Submitted photos will be new pics taken just for this week's challenge. The intent is to get out there and have fun with photography, not to show off stuff you’ve already taken. 

#5- Please submit only one photo per week in the challenge thread that shows your interpretation of this week's theme. Be creative! (You may start your own thread for sharing of your other shots.) 

#6- Challenge yourself to be a participant of each week's challenge, but feel free to jump in at any point.

#7- HAVE FUN!

Dennis


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 9, 2016)

*My favorite pattern . . .*

Hurry spring!


----------



## natureman (Feb 10, 2016)

Nice.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Feb 10, 2016)

Nice job Dennis 


The Pattern on the grips of my old Colt 1911


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 11, 2016)

Love that checkering pattern Mike - good one!


----------



## carver (Feb 12, 2016)

*Brick*

pattern
Nice camo Dennis,great shot Mike


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Feb 12, 2016)

carver said:


> pattern
> Nice camo Dennis,great shot Mike



Great shot Carver this song kind of popped into my head when I saw your shot


----------



## Batgirl (Feb 12, 2016)

Looking through some ice in the backyard.


----------



## carver (Feb 12, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Great shot Carver this song kind of popped into my head when I saw your shot



Thanks Mike ,one of my favorites


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 15, 2016)

Nice patterns Jerry and Batgirl!


----------

